# Wer hat Infos zu Alta Rezia Freeride Tour ?



## FreeFlowFusion (19. Januar 2009)

Hi Folks, 

ich plane für Juli die gesamte Freeride Originalroute von www.alterezia.eu 
zu fahren (die, die Frischi mit Rey fuhr). Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen für mich zwecks den einzelnen Tourtagen, Hotels etc. Kann man z.B. die Routen Tag 6 und 7 zusammenlegen oder wird das dann für einen Tag zu lang ? Mit welchem Bike seid ihr gefahren (wollte die Tour mit meinem Fusion Raid fahren). Gibt es an den einzelnen Tagen etwas zu beachten ?
Im voraus thx an alle, die sich melden.


----------



## trautbrg (20. Januar 2009)

Hi FreeFlowFusion,

die meisten Abschnitte der Tour hatte ich schon mehrfach unter den Stollen.
Ist meine Lieblingsgegend. Wäre super, wenn Du etwas konkreter fragen würdest,
dann könnte ich Dir konkreter antworten. Am besten auch die Etappen hier reinposten,
dann müssen wir nicht mühsam auf altarezia.eu die Info zusammensuchen um Dir 
zu helfen.
Bike: ein gutes All Mountain Fully ist ideal. Damit kommst auch noch gut berghoch und
bergab brauchst nicht mehr.
Nach Bormio 3000 kann ich die Seibahn sehr empfehlen.
Wenn Du noch etwas mehr Zeit hast, dann hänge noch Umbrail-Stilfser Joch-
Goldseeweg-Trafoi-Sulden-Madritschjoch mit. Das ist dann ne geniale Trailorgie.
Vorher im Oberengadin vom Albula zur Es-cha Hütte und den coolen Trail runter
wäre auch noch ne perfekte Ergänzung.

Ciao

 Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (20. Januar 2009)

trautbrg schrieb:


> ... Wäre super, wenn Du etwas konkreter fragen würdest, dann könnte ich Dir konkreter antworten. Am besten auch die Etappen hier reinposten, dann müssen wir nicht mühsam auf altarezia.eu die Info zusammensuchen um Dir zu helfen.
> ...


Zumal der Link auch noch falsch ist ... hier wäre dann der richtige  Link (zur Homepage(!)).
Ist auch meine Lieblingsgegend, aber auch ich habe nun mal eben keine Lust, die ganze Homepage nach der Freeride-Tour zu durchsuchen. Also bitte konkret werden, dann werden Sie geholfen. 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## FreeFlowFusion (25. Januar 2009)

Hi Wolfgang, 
hi Stefan, 
an alle anderen Alta Rezia Kenner, 

sorry für den falschen Link, die gesamte Tour ist auch hier zu finden, dort habe ich auch die GPS Daten her: 

http://bike-gps.idrz.de/cgi-bin/gsho...ail.pl?AR 08

oder im einzelnen von den Alta Rezia Page: 

Tag 1: http://www.altarezia.eu/_manage/upload/Bike_Tours/AR Freeride 01 H-Profil2.pdf und 
Tag 2: http://www.altarezia.eu/_manage/upload/Bike_Tours/AR Freeride 02 H-Profil2.pdf
Tag 3: http://www.altarezia.eu/_manage/upload/Bike_Tours/AR Freeride 03 H-Profil2.pdf
Tag 4: http://www.altarezia.eu/_manage/upload/Bike_Tours/AR Freeride 04 H-Profil2.pdf
Tag 5: http://www.altarezia.eu/_manage/upload/Bike_Tours/AR Freeride 05 H-Profil2.pdf
Tag 6: http://www.altarezia.eu/_manage/upload/Bike_Tours/AR Freeride 06 H-Profil2.pdf
Tag 7: http://www.altarezia.eu/_manage/upload/Bike_Tours/AR Freeride 07 H-Profil2.pdf

Ich habe die Links der Höhenprofile kopiert, denke damit kann man sich einen ungefähren Eindruck verschaffen. Wir wollen den Tag 6 und 7 an 
einem Tag machen. Geht das ? Ausserdem klingt der Passo Zebru Bericht (Tag 5) ziemlich fies, ist da schon jemand runtergefahren ? Sollte jemand weitere Erfahrungen bei dieser Tour gesammelt haben, bin ich ich für alle Infos dankbar (Touralternativen, Unterkünfte, Shuttles etc.)
Im voraus thx .


----------



## trautbrg (30. Januar 2009)

Tag 3: 

Carosello 3000 Abfahrt kannst Dir sparen. Lieber auf der anderen Talseite
ein paar der coolen Spitzkehrentrails mitnehmen bzw schon den Tag 4 starten.
Weil der in der geplanten Variante brutal lang ist

Tag 4: Alp Trela Trail ist in die andere Richtung viel besser. Lieber über den Passo
Alpisella und den Sorgente di Adda Trail runter zum Lago di San Giacomo di Fraele.
Vom Lago di Cancano geht auch ein Trail runter nach Bormio.

Tag 5: Passo Zebru ist eins der absoluten Highlights der Tour

Tag 6 und 7 Zusammenlegen geht sehr gut.

Wobei ich persönlich an Eurer Stelle die beiden Tage anders investieren würde:

A) Bormio - Umbrail - Pedenolo - Bormio - Bormio 3000 - Val Rezallo -
    Grosio - Passo Della Foppa - Tornantissima - Tirano - Zug auf den Berninapaß- Berninatrail - Samedan

B) Auto am Beginn der Tour im Untergadin (Scuol) parken und mit dem zug nach Samedan
   dann:
   Bormio - Lago di Cancano - Pedenolo - Umbrail - Dreisprachenspitze - 
    Goldseeweg - Trafoi - Innersulden - Madritschjoch - Latsch -
    Vinschgerbahn nach Mals - Uina Schlucht - Scoul
   Alternativ und küzer auch ohne Madritschjoch


BItte einfach ein paar mehr Detailfragen stellen, dann kommen auch noch
mehr antworten.

Ciao

 Wolfgang

P.S.: Persönliche Tourenberatung auf dem DAV Transalpstand auf der FREE in München


----------



## FreeFlowFusion (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo Wolfgang, 

leider haben wir aus Zeitgründen nur sechs Tage, müssen daher Tag 6+7
zusammenlegen. Geht deine Variante A auch einem Tag (mit Übernachtung in Tirana). Die Tornantissima hatte ich mir als Alternative auch schon überlegt, wobei zumindest auf einem Video bei You Tube http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=-T13OIERDag&feature=related
der obere Teil ziemlich heavy aus. 

Ist Tag 4 wirklich so lang, 47 km mit 1000hm klingt nicht so anstrengend.
Ich hatte bei einer Abfahrt um 08.00 Uhr morgens mit einer Ankunft in Sta. Caterina um 16.00 Uhr gerechnet ??  

Im voraus thx für weitere Infos.


----------



## trautbrg (30. Januar 2009)

Hallo FreeFlowFusion,

wenn Dir Tornantissima im oberen Teil zu heftig erscheint,
dann solltest Du nochmal überdenken, ob du diese Tour
wirklich fahren willst. Der Tornantissima ist nämlich keineswegs der 
heftigste Trail der Tour und ich finden ihn in keiner weise irgendwie
heftig. Beim Tag 4, der ja "nur" 1000hm bergauf hat, darfts Du nicht
vergessen, daß Du an dem Tag ca 4000 hm bergab Trailen musst
und auch noch ne ordentliche Distanz überwinden musst.

Von dem was Du schreibst, würde ich sagen, daß die ganze Tour für Euch
ne Nummer zu dick/"heftig" ist. Hast Du vorher schon Freeride Touren gemacht? 
Welche alpinen Touren kennst Du und welche Trails waren bisher
die schwersten, die Du gefahren bist?

Ciao

 Wolfgang


----------



## FreeFlowFusion (31. Januar 2009)

Hi, 

würde mich auf dem Level sehen: http://www.singletrail-skala.de/s2, 
mit Tendenz nach oben. 
Bin schon diverse Alpencross (Ost- und Westalpen, Abruzzen, Apennin) gefahren, war auf La Palma und bin vor vor 
zwei Jahren die Dreiländertour (http://www.dreilaendertour.com/index.php?id=10) gefahren. Sehr zu empfehlen !  
So richtig Freeride am Stück war das natürlich nicht, technisch wirds sicher an der ein oder anderen Stelle grenzwertig, Protektoren sind sicherlich Pflicht. 

Bin weiterhin für Tips aus dem MTB News Orbit dankbar.


----------



## spümco (9. Juni 2009)

Ich hole das Thema wieder einmal vor!
Wir planen für Juli eine 4/5 Tagestour, am besten wäre natürlich das als Runde zu gestalten. Hauptaugenmerk liegt auf anspruchsvollen Abfahrten/ Trails.
Ich habe mich nun etwas über die Freeridetour belesen, habt Ihr ein paar Vorschläge, wie man das dann gestalten könnte?
Da die Tour ja schon von einigen unter die Stollen genommen wurde, welche Passagen sind weniger fahrenswert (Carosello 3000?), welche sind eher Highlights, die erfahrenswert sind?


----------



## FreeFlowFusion (3. Juli 2009)

trautbrg schrieb:


> Tag 3:
> 
> Carosello 3000 Abfahrt kannst Dir sparen. Lieber auf der anderen Talseite
> ein paar der coolen Spitzkehrentrails mitnehmen bzw schon den Tag 4 starten.
> ...



Hallo, 
ich wollte den thread nochmals aufwärmen, wir hatten uns nun doch für die Originalroue (siehe obiger Post) entschieden. Los geht es am 12.07., nun ist aber die Schneelage so, dass wir die ganz hohen Berge leider nicht mitnehmen können (Carosello 3000, Bormio 3000, Passo Zebru). Wenn man nun die Route bzgl. der Ankunftsorte beibehalten möchte (Stornokosten der Hotels zu hoch) , welche Varianten würdet ihr denn empfehlen ? 
Betrifft:
Tag3 nachmittags, wo wir in Livigno ankommen, dann eigentlich den Carosello 3000 machen wollten, um dann wieder nach Livigno zu kommen (evtl. Panoramica Trial ?) 
Tag 4 nachmittags, wo wir in Bormio ankommen, dann eigentlich Bormio 3000 um dann nach Santa Caterina abzufahren. Von der Schneelage würde Bormio 2000 gehen, gibt es ab dort schöne Trials nach Santa Caterina ? 
Tag 5 fast komplett, wo wir uns zum Rifugio Pizzini hochschutteln lassen wollten, dann zum Passo Zebru hoch schieben und runter 
nach Bormio. Gibt es einen anderen Trial vom Rifugio Pizzini Richtung Bormio ? 
Thx für alle antworten


----------



## ICS (24. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich würde dieses Jahr auch gern ein paar Tage im Alta Rezia verbringen. ICh hätte eine Frage zu günstigen übernachtungsmöglichkeiten in dem Gebiet. Kann man dort wild campen, oder gibts dort gute camping plätze?? Wo kann man günstig unterkommen??

Gruß Pascal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oregonian (16. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ist die Route Livigno-Trepalle-Passo Vallaccia-Val Viola-Bormio empfehlenswert?
hat einer von euch mal im Rifugio Pizzini übernachtet?
Habt ihr Hoteltipps für Bormio?

Happy trails,
Jochen.


----------



## Oregonian (14. September 2011)

Hallo,

ich beantworte das mal selbst, falls es noch weitere Interessierte gibt:
- Passo Vallaccia ist auf jeden Fall mit min. 30 min Tragen verbunden. Der Pass und die Abfahrt sind auch anspruchsvoll aber interessant.
- Rifugio Pizzini ist eine sehr komfortable Hütte mit grandiosem Panorama. Der Wirt ist auch Bikern gegenüber sehr aufgeschlossen und kennt die Wege und Wetterlage sehr gut. Wenn die Beine noch 1000 hm hergeben, würde ich die Übernachtung gegenüber St. Catarina vorziehen.
- Bormio: ganz klar Hotel Funivia mit bestem Service und extra Service für Biker!


----------

